# Radeon 9800 Pro



## shoff (Mar 23, 2005)

Just curious, what would be considered good numbers for the existing system i have?  

Also, do these programs run indefinitly?  Or do they stop at some point?  My max mem has been running for an hour with no errors, but my max core ran for only about 10 minutes.

As of now the defualt numbers are 378/337


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

What is your Radeon model(who retailed it), what memory does it have (read the chips on the card). The test for max mem may have proceded very slowly, and the max speed for the core which stock is approx~ 400, it may be higher. For the memory what speed does it reach?
My card is also a 9800pro. look below.


----------



## shoff (Mar 24, 2005)

OK going on over 2 hours on max mem.  Does it stop itself?


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

I think it should, what value is it at?


----------



## shoff (Mar 24, 2005)

I just stopped it and installed a newer version.

Core - 381.86

Memory - 337.50

These were the numbers when it started.

max core has been running for about 10 minutes now

Interesting core number just changed to 382.50 

 I guess it does that automaticly?


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

it budges up the value - tests - then does nothing - budges again - tests - sits - .... - finds error drops value - tests - drops again.
thats what should happen. That is the story to finding the max core. exciting isn't it. 
push the value s up your self if you can't be bothered and start from there.


----------



## shoff (Mar 24, 2005)

With my luck I'd blow somethign up.

When it's all done do I have to do anything or is it all ecalabrated?


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

When its done just save it with the profile name as OC or something, then go to setting of atitool and find the tab with the startup settings
tell it to start up with the oc profile and i use reg key


----------



## shoff (Mar 24, 2005)

Great thanx.  Btw do you remember how long your tests ran?  Also, my test has been at the same number 383.06 for about 10 minutes.  Is that normal?


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

don't worry about length of time the test took.
When you acheive the highest it can reach. Do the scan for artifacts test
If it survives for more than 15mins it is good to go, I think this is what w1zzard said somewhere.


----------



## shoff (Mar 24, 2005)

It just went down to 382.50.  So i should test for artifacts now?

Our systems don't seem to different, so how did you get you numbers up so much higher then mine?


----------



## shoff (Mar 24, 2005)

It just went down to 382.50.  So i should test for artifacts now?  It looks like i have to abort the test first.  Is that right?

Our systems don't seem to different, so how did you get you numbers up so much higher then mine?


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

The ram on yours may be different from mine, plus the speeds don't indicate a difference in real life, the cores maybe different, I score 2050 in 3dmark05, that gives you someting to compare your pc to.


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a vantec pci fan card blowing at my card, I have full ventilation in my cas so under load amb case temp is just under 40, and my cpu must be under 60 since it is almost impossible to read the cpu since mbm doesn't show up under cs:s for me.
Plus have you increased the speed of the memory


----------



## shoff (Mar 24, 2005)

What would happen if I set the core and memory to your settings and ran scan artifacts?


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

not much, it will detect errors, I flashed my card with bios that weren't good for it and ran it at speeds these speeds which atitool found errors  with this bad bios, that my normal bios can usually do so I guess, it would go horrible and die, but it just find the artifacts and still be okay.
You said that it stop at 382, so i would place it at 380 for core.


----------



## shoff (Mar 24, 2005)

Is that really going to make a difference while playing games?  A 2 point increase?

While i was checking for artifacts with your setting it didn't find any errors in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

Did you stop or did it find any errors


----------



## shoff (Mar 24, 2005)

I stopped it. I didn't want to hurt anything


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

My defaults for my card were 350 core and 297 mem, scoring 1600 in 3dmark05, now i score 2050.
and in cs:s I saw 15~fps increase in the benchmark


----------



## shoff (Mar 24, 2005)

wow so you went up 50 points.  And i went up 2.  Doesn't seem like that will do much


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

not to worry if atitool find a few errors, it can find errors that can't be seen by the human eye. yes I know it shows yellow dots, that is because it is highlighting them for you so you don't think its gone haywire.


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

have you tried overclocking the memory?


----------



## shoff (Mar 24, 2005)

Right now I'm testing it at 399 core and 349 memory and there hasn't been any errors for 20 minutes.  I may try to play my game that way and see what happens.


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

Hope it all goes well for ya.
I wish I was a machine sometimes so I wouldn't need to sleep.


----------



## shoff (Mar 24, 2005)

BTW aren't you up a bit late. lol


----------



## Gzero (Mar 24, 2005)

Its only 4am in the morning, uni term is over and I have nothing to do but sleep in and spend long nite online doing stuff.


----------

